# Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht



## NewGeneration (13. Juni 2012)

*Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Heyho,

ein Freund hat mir die Frage gestellt welches Notebook momentan in dieser Preisklasse zu empfehlen ist und da dachte ich mir natürlich ihr kennt euch vllt ein wenig besser damit aus als ich .

15 Zoll sollten es schon sein mehr wäre natürlich auch fein ... Was wohl das Spiel mit den höchsten Anforderungen sein wird ist Diablo 3 aber dieses sollte er dann schon auf Max Details spielen können ...

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den DELL ultrabooks?


----------



## Alex555 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

ultrabooks sind nichts zum gamen, die sind einfach nur überteuert! 
Wären 899€ auch noch im Budget? Wenn ja, dann hättest du mit dem hier (MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6817 (MD 97894) ) ein Top ausgestattetest Notebook. 
Falls du keine 899€ hast, dann kannst du auch ein Notebook mit einer GT555M nehmen, die langt für D3 eigentlich auch!


----------



## NewGeneration (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



Alex555 schrieb:


> ultrabooks sind nichts zum gamen, die sind einfach nur überteuert!
> Wären 899€ auch noch im Budget? Wenn ja, dann hättest du mit dem hier (MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6817 (MD 97894) ) ein Top ausgestattetest Notebook.
> Falls du keine 899€ hast, dann kannst du auch ein Notebook mit einer GT555M nehmen, die langt für D3 eigentlich auch!


 
Ah habe ich vergessen Medion fällt schonmal weg weil er möchte auch das des Notebook wertig ausschaut


----------



## Alex555 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Kannst natürlich ein Dell XPS 17 nehmen, das wirkt hochwertig, ist aber eher ein Multimedia NB als ein Gaming NB!


----------



## stoepselEI (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Gamer Notebooks fangen ab 1000 Euro an, alles andere sind Mulitimedia Notebooks.

Aber bei der Preisvorstellung (+90 Euro) gibt es das hier was man noch als Gaming bezeichnen kann:
MSI GE70-i547W7H (001756-SKU1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten bei Ebay gebraucht kaufen, da gibts auch mal Books um die 800 Euro mit Hd6970m , GTX560m, GTX570m. 
Oder bis ca 700 Euro gtx460m HD5870m.
Ab 800 Euro -900 Euro denn schon ne HD6990m.


----------



## NewGeneration (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?

MSI GE70-i789W7H: Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / 001756-SKU7

Weiß einer von euch ob der Lack matt ist oder so eine Art Klavierlack?


----------



## Termie (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

ab 1099 Euro!?  Das ist _viel_ zu teuer! Check´ mal das neue Inspiron 17 "Special Edition" ab, da kriegste dasselbe Equipment, also 17.3 Zoll, Core i7-3610QM und Nvidia GT 650M mit 2 GB GDDR5-Speicher mindestens 200 Euro billiger und hast noch ein Jahr Vorort-Service mit drinne, falls mal was damit sein sollte!


----------



## NewGeneration (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



Termie schrieb:


> ab 1099 Euro!?  Das ist _viel_ zu teuer! Check´ mal das neue Inspiron 17 "Special Edition" ab, da kriegste dasselbe Equipment, also 17.3 Zoll, Core i7-3610QM und Nvidia GT 650M mit 2 GB GDDR5-Speicher mindestens 200 Euro billiger und hast noch ein Jahr Vorort-Service mit drinne, falls mal was damit sein sollte!


 
Kurze Frage was mich ein wenig irretiert bei den DELL steht

Intel® Core™ i7-3610M (6M Cache, up to 3.30 GHz) Prozessor der 3. Generation sprich nicht  Core i7-3610QM... Was hat das Q zu bedeuten?

Reicht eine 2 GB nVidia GeForce GT 650M 230W für Diablo 3 auf Max Details?


----------



## qwerqwer99 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Q steht für Quadcore. Ohne Q bedeutet Dualcore.
@Diablo: Ja, siehe hier.


----------



## NewGeneration (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Q steht für Quadcore. Ohne Q bedeutet Dualcore.
> @Diablo: Ja, siehe hier.


 
Das irretiert mich nun echt ein wenig...

Bei dieser Seite Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition - Modelle, Gutscheine und Rabatt-Aktionen - Juni 2012

steht Q

bei der DELL Hp ohne Q oO...


----------



## qwerqwer99 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Es gibt folgende i7-3xxx:
Core i7-3615QM | 2,3 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,3 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000  
Core i7-3612QM | 2,1 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,1 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000  
Core i7-3*610QM* | 2,3 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,3 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000  
Core i7-3*520M* | 2,9 GHz | Cores/Threads 2/4 | max. Turbo 3,6 GHz | Cache 4 MB | HD 4000


----------



## NewGeneration (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Es gibt folgende i7-3xxx:
> Core i7-3615QM | 2,3 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,3 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000
> Core i7-3612QM | 2,1 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,1 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000
> Core i7-3*610QM* | 2,3 GHz | Cores/Threads 4/8 | max. Turbo 3,3 GHz | Cache 6 MB | HD 4000
> Core i7-3*520M* | 2,9 GHz | Cores/Threads 2/4 | max. Turbo 3,6 GHz | Cache 4 MB | HD 4000


 
War bei DELL im Chat und sie haben gesagt war ein Onlinefehler es ist ein QM verbaut .

Kurze Frage worauf sollte ich noch achten wie viel RAM wären empfehlenswert?

Hier mal der direkte Link zu den Angeboten.

Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook

Ich kenne mich leider nur relativ schlecht mit Notebooks aus aber wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe

Gibt es bis auf 2GB mehr RAM keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 899 und dem 999 Angebot oder habe ich noch irgendwas anderes übersehen?


----------



## qwerqwer99 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

4GB reichen. Mehr ist gut, aber bei dem Budget nicht notwendig.


----------



## Nilos (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> 4GB reichen. Mehr ist gut, aber bei dem Budget nicht notwendig.


Ich klink mich auch einfach mal ein.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der radeon 7730 aus? Ist diese besser oder schlechter als die 650er?

bzw denkst du 6gb ram sind zukunftssicher? Siehst du eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen dem 899 und dem 999er angebot bis auf den ram?


----------



## NewGeneration (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*



Nilos schrieb:


> Ich klink mich auch einfach mal ein.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der radeon 7730 aus? Ist diese besser oder schlechter als die 650er?
> 
> bzw denkst du 6gb ram sind zukunftssicher? Siehst du eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen dem 899 und dem 999er angebot bis auf den ram?


 
Also wenn ich mich nicht total irre ist die 7730 ein ganzes Stück langsamer/schlechter... der Rest würde mich selber sehr interessieren .

Edit: Hat die Graka eigentlich GDDR5 oder GDDR3? Irgendwie liest man relativ oft im Inet des eine GDDR3 ist


----------



## qwerqwer99 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

Zur Leistungsbewertung der GPU hilft dieser Link und dieser. Welcher Ram in den mobilen GPUs verbaut wird hängt oft von den Modellen der Hersteller ab. In diesem Fall weiß ich es nicht auswendig. 
Ram ist momentan recht billig und mehr schadet nicht. Aber er kann bei den meisten Notebooks sehr leicht selber nachgerüstet werden und mehr als 4GB brauchen die wenigsten. Wer jetzt nicht mehr als 4GB braucht wird es vermutlich auch in Zukunft nicht, da die CPU und GPU sehr wahrscheinlich nicht auch gewechselt werden. 
Der Dell Service (Chat) ist sehr gut. Die können die Fragen am besten beantworten.


----------



## ChrisDeger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für 600-800 Euro gesucht*

HP Pavilion DV6-6B56SG


----------

